# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Champ Parametre dans Crystal Report

## jpdolloils

Bonjour,

J'ai un formulaire Crystal qui requte sur base sql server via une appli en VB6

Jemets un champ de parametre :
Dans l'appli Crystal Report cela marche : Me demande de rensigner le champ
Dans mon Appli VB6 Tout se bloque

Merci   tous de m'aider


Cordialement

----------


## Bono_BX

Il faut que tu renseignes les paramtres dans ton appli.
Voici le code que j'avais fait pour une appli :


```

```

----------

